# Was haltet ihr von der Virtuellen Inbetriebnahme?



## Jumper (7 Juli 2009)

*Virtuelle Inbetriebnahme*



> Die Idee dahinter ist relativ schnell erklärt: Mit 3D-CAD entwickelte Maschinen und Anlagen werden in ein Visualisierungssystem überführt und dann mit echten Steuerungen und echten Programmen bewegt.
> 
> Jetzt kann man, rein virtuell, recht schnell überprüfen, ob Maschinen, Steuerungen und Software so zusammenspielen, wie man gedacht hat. Jetzt können Fehler noch recht einfach beseitigt und, wo nötig, sogar noch konzeptionelle Änderungen vorgenommen werden. Noch ist kein Teil gefertigt, noch keine Leitung an eine Klemme geschraubt
> 
> ...



Was denkt ihr darüber?

Hat das Zukunft?


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Juli 2009)

wo gibt es das?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Juli 2009)

Es gibt da 2 oder 3 Anbieter die diese virtuellen Realitäten anbieten. Es gab da auch mal einen längeren Tread zu.

Bei meinem Ex-Arbeitgeber wurde das mal aufgegriffen aber dann wegen der hohen Anlaufkosten wieder verworfen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Juli 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wo gibt es das?



Es gibt mehrer Anlagensimulationen, mit denen eine virtuelle Inbetriebnahme gemacht werden kann. Eine davon ist z.B. Winmod von Mewes und Partner. Je nach Aufwand, den man in die Modellierung steckt, kann man sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Hauptvorteil: nach dem virtuellen Crash benötigt man keinen Schlosser ;-)


----------



## kolbendosierer (7 Juli 2009)

> Hauptvorteil: nach dem virtuellen Crash benötigt man keinen Schlosser :wink:


 
*ACK*

Kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf die größe des Projekts an.

Habe meinen ersten Umbau vorher mit ACControl getestet. 
War nur ne Bandsteuerung die geändert wurde, aber es funktionierte sofort ( kleine Anpassungen von Timern usw..).

Im Moment bauen wir gerade einen Pasteur um der auf unserem Leitsystem läuft. Hier wird alles auf dem Backup-System "aufgebaut/probiert" dann per Excel Export/Import aufs richtige System überspielt. 


Gruß

Robert


----------



## marlob (7 Juli 2009)

Hier mal zwei Links wo ich u.a. was dazu geschrieben haben
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17140&highlight=winmod
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=109616&postcount=10


----------



## SimTeam (13 Juli 2017)

Hallo, 

ich möchte kurz noch ein anderes Produkt erwähnen, bei dem es bei der Bedienung und Leistungfähigkeit Vorteile zu Vergleichsprodukten gibt. In dieser Software kann man z.B. alles Erstellungen und Bearbeitung jederzeit während der Simulation durchführen. Zudem lassen sich ohne Probleme zum Beispiel 500 Förderer mit bis zu 10 Steuerungen gleichzeitig simulieren. Hinter der Applikation sorgt eine Physic berechnung dafür, dass man auch ein reales verhalten hat. Also das Transportgut wenn es am Ende des Förderers nicht gestopt wird purzelt auf den Boden. Man kann seine Anlage dabei über Tabellen mit Daten erstellen aber auch komplett intuitive in 3D aufbauen.
 Die Software nennt sich fe.screen-sim und ist von der Firma F.EE. Für Schulen und Ausblindungseinrichtungen ist diese momentan auch noch Kostenlos verfügbar.


----------



## in2sightht (18 Dezember 2018)

Ein neues Produkt das kostenlos & Shareware sein wird ist Game4Automation. Es basiert auf der Spieleentwicklungsumgebung Unity. Mehr dazu ist hier zu lesen: Game4Automation


----------



## JesperMP (18 Dezember 2018)

Ich verwende das SPS Program selber als Simulationsplatform. Es gibt in unsere Standard-FBs, code der die Eingänge simuliert bassiert auf was die Ausgänge macht.
Der Simulationscode wird einfach aktiviert über ein Simulations-bit.
Für den Visualisierung verwende ich die HMI-Programme die ich sowieso machen soll.
Also, den Aufwand ist gering, und es gibt keine ekstra Kosten.
Habe ich die letzte 20 Jahren so gemacht, und damit wird den physikalischen Inbetriebnahme vor-ort verkürzt.

Eine andere Abteilung in unsere Firma simuliert mit SIMIT. Es kostet wie wahnsinnig und ist viel mehr Aufwand. 
Einsigste Vorteil (mMn.) ist das mit SIMIT kann man den physikalischen Busnetzwerk auch simulieren.

Ich wurde sagen, in den Inbetriebnahme zu gehen ohne vorab-test mit Simulierung ist nicht wirklich professionell.


----------



## Ralle (18 Dezember 2018)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich verwende das SPS Program selber als Simulationsplatform. Es gibt in unsere Standard-FBs, code der die Eingänge simuliert bassiert auf was die Ausgänge macht.
> Der Simulationscode wird einfach aktiviert über ein Simulations-bit.
> Für den Visualisierung verwende ich die HMI-Programme die ich sowieso machen soll.
> Also, den Aufwand ist gering, und es gibt keine ekstra Kosten.
> ...



Kommt sicher ganz darauf an, was man so baut.
Wir haben ausschließlich Sondermaschinen, also immer wieder anders, ab und an sind mal 2 oder 3 Maschinen ähnlich.
Imho lohnt sich da eine Sumulation eher nicht, die Zeit bezahlt einfach niemand. Aber, wir nehmen die Maschinen auch bei uns in der Halle in Betrieb und gehen erst nach der Vorabnahme damit zum Kunden.

PS: Aber dein Ansatz ist gut, da werd ich mal drüber nachdenken. Wie machst du das bei Servos, melden die nach Zeit X --> Position erreicht?


----------



## JesperMP (18 Dezember 2018)

Wir bauen Standardmaschinen und komplette Anlagen. 
Die Anlagen sind immer an die Kundenwünsche angepasst --> speziell erstellte Programmm.
Die Unterscheide von Projekt nach Projekt können gewaltig sein, aber die Programme werden erstellt von ein Framework mit Standardbausteine. Und diese Framework hat schon den Simulation drinnen.

Selbst wenn es handelt um ein komplett neue Programm, ohne wiederverwendung von alte Programm wurde ich schätzen das den Programmaufwand von den Simulation ist 10-20% von den gesammte Programm. 
Ich finde auch dass es lohnt sich Teilprogramme zu testen mit simulation. Wenn ein Teil getestet ist, kann man mit nächsten Teil weiter gehen mit den Bewusstheit dass den Programm so weit in Ordnung ist. Ohne diesen Telweise testen hat man ein Riesenprogramm ohne das man weiss das es funktioniert.
Es ist bei mir klar, dass den Simulation wird nie 100% perfekt. Wenn man aber die grössten Fehler ausfiltern kann und die wichtigste Funktionen testen kann, dann ist man vor den Start schon gut voran.



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Imho lohnt sich da eine Sumulation eher nicht, die Zeit bezahlt einfach niemand.


Die Investition bezahlt sich mMn. sofort. Den Zeit vor-ort ist viel teuerer als im Büro, und ein vielen Fällen ist den Zeitersparniss beim Inbetriebnahme "unbezahlbar".

Für mich bezahlt es sich. Aber es ist mir klar dass es kann sein, dass den Prozess wird eigentlich nur bekannt beim Inbetriebnahme, oder es ist so kompliziert dass ein Simulation wird sehr schwierig, oder man geht aus von ein falschen Beschreibung von den Prozess, dann lohnt sich vielleicht nicht oder gibt sogar nur ärger.

edit: Ein grossen Unterschied zwisschen ich und Ralle, ich habe keine Halle (nicht mehr) wo ich die Maschiene oder Anlage vor den Versand aufbauen und testen kann.


----------



## JesperMP (18 Dezember 2018)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Aber dein Ansatz ist gut, da werd ich mal drüber nachdenken. Wie machst du das bei Servos, melden die nach Zeit X --> Position erreicht?


Auch analoge Messungen und Antriebe werden simuliert.
Dass kann entweder sehr simpel oder sehr genau simuliert werden. Es hängt ab wie wichtig den Funktion der simuliert wird ist.
Es ist sagenhaft den ersten Mal sein Programm zu simulieren und "sehen" wie alles sich "bewegt" wie gewollt.
Genau dies finde ich sehr lustig und lohnend.
Ich provoziere auch Fehler um zu sehen ob die richtig hantiert werden.
Und ich mache Screeshots und Videoaufnahme für die Servicetekniker und Kunden.


----------



## JesperMP (18 Dezember 2018)

Oh, eine weiteren Vorteil bei den Simulieren.
Man kann die Geschwindigkeiten, Füllzeiten, Aufheizzeiten, Kühlzeiten usw in den Simulation beschleunigen, so dass was in den Relität Stunden Dauern wurde, in Minuten simuliert werden kann.

oder ...

man kann es verlangsahmen so dass man die Zekvenzen folgen kann, was in den Realität vielliecht unmöglich wäre.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2018)

Virtuelle Inbetriebnahme ist - meiner Meinung nach - erst dann breitflächig interessant, wenn es ohne viel Mehraufwand im 3D-CAD-Modell funktioniert.
Momentan erfordert das noch einen ganz erheblichen Mehraufwand bei der 3D-Konstruktion.
Alle Objekte müssen schließlich die richtigen physikalischen Eigenschaften haben.
Bis die entsprechenden Bauteilbibliotheken von den Herstellern verfügbar sind, vergeht sicher noch sehr viel Zeit.
Dann ist eine Verknüpfung von 3D-CAD -> E-CAD -> PLC- und HMI-Entwicklungsumgebung notwendig.
Wenn das alles mal so weit ist und einfach funktioniert, dann ist eine virtuelle Inbetriebnahme sicher eine feine Sache.
Man kann sicherlich viel Zeit damit sparen.

@ Jesper
Die Idee mit der Simulation direkt im SPS-Programm hat seinen Charme.
Muss ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Ist eigentlich simpel umzusetzen und bringt schon ne große ersparnis beim Testen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Fireman_Frank (19 Dezember 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @ Jesper
> Die Idee mit der Simulation direkt im SPS-Programm hat seinen Charme.
> Muss ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Ist eigentlich simpel umzusetzen und bringt schon ne große ersparnis beim Testen.



Das mache ich bei entsprechend komplexen Anlagen auch so. Man kann so allerdings nur die Funktionsabläufe testen, den EA-Check an der realen Anlage ersetzt es nicht.

Vor einiger Zeit hat ein Elektriker vom Anlagenbetreiber mal unbewußt das Simulationsbit gesetzt. Es hat tatsächlich längere Zeit gedauert bis bemerkt wurde das am Ende kein Produkt aus der Anlage kam, obwohl die Anlage vermeintlich störungsfrei lief.


----------



## Captain Future (19 Dezember 2018)

Fireman_Frank schrieb:


> Man kann so allerdings nur die Funktionsabläufe testen, den EA-Check an der realen Anlage ersetzt es nicht.



Simulation = Software 
EA-Check = Hardware


----------



## testor (19 Dezember 2018)

Zum Thema "Simulation" in der SPS gibt es ganz nette Blog-Beiträge:
https://alltwincat.com/2017/11/02/test-driven-development-in-twincat-part-1/

https://stefanhenneken.wordpress.com/2017/11/14/iec-61131-3-unit-test/

@JesperMP Geht das in die Richtung die du meinst oder gehst du dort noch weiter?


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2018)

testor schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Simulation" in der SPS gibt es ganz nette Blog-Beiträge:
> https://alltwincat.com/2017/11/02/test-driven-development-in-twincat-part-1/
> 
> https://stefanhenneken.wordpress.com/2017/11/14/iec-61131-3-unit-test/
> ...



Es geht etwas in die Richtung, ist aber ein anderer Ansatz als die Unit-Tests aus den Hochsprachen.


----------

